

Rendering iPython Notebooks on GitHub - gandalfar
https://blog.jupyter.org/2015/05/07/rendering-notebooks-on-github/

======
def_illiterate
This is awesome.

No more searching for quick workarounds to share notebooks with people who
don't know how to use a command line.

